
Top 100 Iphone 3G Missing features - ashwyn
http://ashwynm.blogspot.com/2008/09/top-100-iphone-3g-missing-features.html#
======
ashwyn
It is such a comprehensive list of desired iphone features. You will find
sites listing 10 missing features at the most. If you spend much time you may
come up with 15-25 features missing in iphone. I sincerely hope you will value
effort in this. Please help to populate this list, so that, it grows and grows
and reaches Apple or Steve Jobs one day.

------
tuukkah
_37\. Option to use as webcam with PC_

With items like this, you can't really talk of "top missing features" - it's
more like trying to come up with wishes. Further, design is about deciding
which features to leave out too.

------
st3fan
101\. Pedestrian mode for Maps.

In the city I walk a lot. When I plan a route I want to see the quickest
pedestrian way.

